# mp3 downloads



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Does anyone know of any sites that I can download mp3 sounds off of, besides varmintal's to play through my foxpro ZR2. Any info would be very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I didnt find anywhere else in the forum for MP3s so I did a little searching and found this site.
http://www.mscustomcalls.com/

listened to several and they appear to be alright, but this is going to be my first attempt at doing any calling.

What do the guys that have actually done some calling think about these?


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice post that link looks great some new sounds should have the old lady throwing dishes at me by Monday
thanks


----------

